# Road Signs



## jkath (May 12, 2005)

*These are Real Signs!*


----------



## middie (May 12, 2005)

Beware Of Children roflmao.
Parking for Drive Thru Service
has me scartching my head though.


----------



## norgeskog (May 13, 2005)

road signs are very funny.  It seems as thought sometimes they are not totally thought out.  I remember about 30 or so years ago I was working at a company that required security clearance.  The badge that was to be worn was awkard for women to attach so some clothing, as the men had suit jackets of shirts (back when people actually dressed for a professional job) and would wear the badge hooked to the left pocket.  Women wore them where ever...causing the security department much grief.  They put out a memo which read:  "All employees must wear their security badges over their left breast explosed."  You can imagine the hilarity here.


----------

